# DIMC Some info needed



## saadfaiz92 (Oct 9, 2009)

Ello guys...Yeah so my Dad heard about DIMC from one of his friends and wants me to apply to it now. I downloaded the app form and brochure..but I couldn't find anything related to the date of the admission test, where it is going to be held, last date for sending app forms etc. I also didn't find any pictures of the hostels or anything. Anyone know something about this college? Ty in advance! #confused


----------



## sehqur (Jul 12, 2010)

read that downloaded brochure again, A to Z everything is in there including pictures and dates.


----------



## marmar92 (Oct 18, 2009)

http://www[dot]thetarick.com should help; i think its the site of one of the admins of medstudentz.com who went to DIMC; he explains it in good detail


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

He's not an admin here, but yes, it is a good site to visit.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, Tarick is a 2nd year student and his information is quite reliable.

Saad, there's no set date for the entry test; you're allowed to take it any Saturday in August or September (that's how it was for me, at least.) It will be held at the main DOW campus in Saddar. Last date to turn stuff in is at the end of September, the 25th if I'm not mistaken. There are pictures of the girls hostel on there but the guys hostel is still in the process of being built; you'd have to find some place else to live. If you have any more questions, feel free to message me. Good luck!


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

hey saadfaiz92, do you know anyone else in the Orlando area that's going to dimc, would be loads of help...


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

WAIT! I thought DIMC did NOT have a test! 
Wasn't it based on equivalence/ SAT score?


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

For my batch (I'm DIMC c/o 2015), no one had to take an admissions test. My admission was done purely on my application and my SAT 2 scores.

I think that the students who applied by IBCC didn't have to take an admissions test either. I'll check on that though.

Hope that helps


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

no1 takes an admission test. foreign applicants have to either get their grades converted through ibcc, or take sat ii subject tests


----------



## Courage (May 25, 2011)

Phew!!
Thanks guys!

Alhamdolillah!

And yeah, no chance of a scholarship even if you excel?


----------



## Mashaal (Apr 30, 2010)

LOL, we all wish there were scholarships. But nope, none so far.


----------



## Nabihahah (Feb 6, 2011)

scholarship? i wish! would've reserved my seat a week n a half ago when i got my acceptance!


----------

